# Computer Repair Contract!



## cap2587 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have recently started up my own computer repair business. I need to get some advice on a written contract. My plan is to safeguard myself against not being paid for doing a job. Something where I can state what the work is I will do, the cost and we both can sign off on it. Any advice or templates out there for this. What computer repair business kits are good one's. Thanks.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

All I do know is that as long as you give them a copy of Terms and conditions when they drop off the computer/equipment, which should be the same for everyone then you are legally able to go them for the money if they are a no payer, you could even include in this that goods will not be given back unless payment is made. Usually the people that run the dept collection businesses have a standard terms and conditions form you can hand out and even tailor it to your needs and they also know what you can include in this.

I am told if you use this that you have more of a legal leg to stand on when it comes to the customer not paying, when it comes to business customers as in e.g. council department or something similar most pay strait away with purchase orders, when returned to the business but some have a date each month they pay bills on. 

But when they apply for an account there might be a small fee but worth it if you find out they owe money all over town, (debt collection agencies will check for you) you can then turn down their application to have an account with you.

I learnt this on a recent temp job running a office of a small business, till they found someone else to take the job permanently. Hope this helps

Beanie


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, one way is to simply not return the computer until the work is paid.


----------

